# Galveston, Texas Reds Video



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Good video, Stupid Monday. Now all I want to do is go fish.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nicely done. Cool, slick conditions...


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Sweet video, loved the winding waterways


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice. Was that an HPX T?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Tell Baron to cut his hippie hair.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

rjackh90 said:


> Nice. Was that an HPX T?


I don't think so but can't say for sure. All I know is that my lower back still hurts from running in a chop


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

rjackh90 said:


> Nice. Was that an HPX T?


The outboard and polling platform setup is different than a T. It's either a V or an S. Can't tell on my phone if that's a 70 or a 90 on the back. 70 could be either, but a 90 would make it a V.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

pt448 said:


> The outboard and polling platform setup is different than a T. It's either a V or an S. Can't tell on my phone if that's a 70 or a 90 on the back. 70 could be either, but a 90 would make it a V.


The motor was a 40 and it pushed it great. We came off plane a few times and the boat glided a long ways. Definitely a very flat bottom.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Danny Moody said:


> The motor was a 40 and it pushed it great. We came off plane a few times and the boat glided a long ways. Definitely a very flat bottom.


Then it was a Micro


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice!!! I think I saw you guys that day


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Glad to see the weather cooperated with you and the water levels came down a bit. It's been a tough year for weather, but our lakes around Austin are full because of it, so I ain't complaining!

Come September, my wife barely sees me until December. I am at the coast chasing tails.


----------



## Tidalguide2 (Aug 24, 2015)

i guess hot spotting is just the thing to do these days. get a camera, pay for a guide, film it, post it, and tag it....isnt the internet awesome.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Tidalguide2 said:


> i guess hot spotting is just the thing to do these days. get a camera, pay for a guide, film it, post it, and tag it....isnt the internet awesome.




So in your opinion this client is giving up "spots" ? Not just sharing the experience? IMO anyone that comments should have a profile containing more info than just your age. Maybe a new member intro. If you view this site either be part of the community and communicate openly or just lurk. Also I guess you did not enjoy any of the videos I had up for several months since you did not comment on them. It is ok if you don't like the videos and express your dislike. Read my other posts for my opinion on sight fishing spots.


----------



## Tidalguide2 (Aug 24, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> So in your opinion this client is giving up "spots" ? Not just sharing the experience? IMO anyone that comments should have a profile containing more info than just your age. Maybe a new member intro. If you view this site either be part of the community and communicate openly or just lurk. Also I guess you did not enjoy any of the videos I had up for several months since you did not comment on them. It is ok if you don't like the videos and express your dislike. Read my other posts for my opinion on sight fishing spots.


Don't worry about who I am, worry about not showing exact spots and labeling them. Yes, within the first 5 seconds I knew exactly where they were fishing. 

I don't care about giving up guide spots, I care about all the newbie skiff people here in Houston who hire a guide, go buy a skiff, and go fish where the guide took them. Especially when some one told that guide about a spot so it's almost like infinite levels of hot spotting.

Take all the videos you want; post them. Just don't mark them with locations and leave out the damn land marks.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Tidalguide2, I will be back out in Houston in a few weeks, would you like to guide me for 2 full days?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't fish that area regularly since it is about a 5 hour drive for me instead of 3.5 to the middle TX coast, but I have fished it before and have a good idea of where they are at also. Not exactly, but the general area. Galveston is not a massive back country fishery, so it does narrow it down a bit if you know it.

Generally, I am against posting anything that would give away areas. Just last week I was at a local lake here and we caught over 3 dozen stripers and hybrids on the fly. I had two novices on my boat. Some guys are fishing out front of my cabin and ask how we did, said we killed them (a mistake on my part, never say how good you do either), the guys immediately, without hesitation, ask "where?" I laughed and said bluntly, "I am not telling you that" - they didn't respond to nicely to that.

But back on point, yeah, we should be very careful not to give away details on this site. That's why I don't post guide contact info, locations and some photos - part of the experience is finding this out yourself, not copying someone else's experience. One of my best days bonefishing was in Turks & Caicos in a remote spot that is not well known at all. I was the only person there. If I would have posted my video and pictures from that, it would be overran by now. But there are bones up to 10 pounds and I had double digit days DIY. Bones would crush the fly and chase it from 10 feet away. No way I am giving that spot up.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Danny Moody - have you targeted tarpon before? Reason I ask is that your strip and set has a lot of rod lift, which isn't good to do on tarpon. That same set technique will give you problems on poon. Just a bit of advice - you'll want to use more of the line hand to set the hook and give line out before lifting the rod tip.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> So in your opinion this client is giving up "spots" ? Not just sharing the experience? IMO anyone that comments should have a profile containing more info than just your age. Maybe a new member intro. If you view this site either be part of the community and communicate openly or just lurk. Also I guess you did not enjoy any of the videos I had up for several months since you did not comment on them. It is ok if you don't like the videos and express your dislike. Read my other posts for my opinion on sight fishing spots.


Nice Vid, all are nice and greatly appreciated by me... Whats happening Steve, what ya think: Seldom in my experience does an area stay hot for very long. Especially in Saltwater where the traffic is getting very intense. Fish seem to seek out safe zones. Better Wade fishers get this and setup group wades that target fish that boats have motivated into safe zones where they are fishing. I know one Captain that is particularly adept in how he positions his fisherman. Skiff guys just do what they do in that they can go places.. like the safe zones. Once they learn nuance.

I think fishing is cyclical.. patterns are often every bit as important as 'hot spots' in my opinion. I know when I get overly confident in an area the fishing gods often smack me back into reality, and I might add this phenomenon occurs without fail during tourney's. HA. Have not been out in a bit due to rain, and more rain. Still no boat, friends is out of com, boat shopping sucks. And been tooo BUSY.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> @Danny Moody - have you targeted tarpon before? Reason I ask is that your strip and set has a lot of rod lift, which isn't good to do on tarpon. That same set technique will give you problems on poon. Just a bit of advice - you'll want to use more of the line hand to set the hook and give line out before lifting the rod tip.


I was taking most of that video of my buddy. I was the guy in the dark blue long sleeve. No video of my hook set.

That being say, it is amazing the things you see that need correction when someone videotapes you. Thanks for the heads up on the strike and lift.


----------



## Tidalguide2 (Aug 24, 2015)

Danny Moody said:


> Tidalguide2, I will be back out in Houston in a few weeks, would you like to guide me for 2 full days?


Nope.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I am still in Alaska. Tidal guide don't watch this video link. So we are fifty miles from the dock with no other vessel on the horizon when a vessel pulls up with in forty yards of the "spot" . I asked the captain if this happens often up here and he says not so much but when it does he usually just ask the other vessel captain if they want a sandwich. This happened to me many times in the blue water gulf and Texas bays when I was fishing spots. Point is to be polite and hunt your own fish. There are no secret sight casting spots in Galveston just difficult to find sight cast water.
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5FrPQ66Nn2Z


----------



## Tidalguide2 (Aug 24, 2015)

EdK13 said:


> Nice Vid, all are nice and greatly appreciated by me... Whats happening Steve, what ya think: Seldom in my experience does an area stay hot for very long. Especially in Saltwater where the traffic is getting very intense. Fish seem to seek out safe zones. Better Wade fishers get this and setup group wades that target fish that boats have motivated into safe zones where they are fishing. I know one Captain that is particularly adept in how he positions his fisherman. Skiff guys just do what they do in that they can go places.. like the safe zones. Once they learn nuance.
> 
> I think fishing is cyclical.. patterns are often every bit as important as 'hot spots' in my opinion. I know when I get overly confident in an area the fishing gods often smack me back into reality, and I might add this phenomenon occurs without fail during tourney's. HA. Have not been out in a bit due to rain, and more rain. Still no boat, friends is out of com, boat shopping sucks. And been tooo BUSY.


Open water areas are cyclical, marshes are predictable. That specific area has been overrun by guides, or people who fished with a guide there and bought a skiff.


----------



## Tidalguide2 (Aug 24, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> I am still in Alaska. Tidal guide don't watch this video link. So we are fifty miles from the dock with no other vessel on the horizon when a vessel pulls up with in forty yards of the "spot" . I asked the captain if this happens often up here and he says not so much but when it does he usually just ask the other vessel captain if they want a sandwich. This happened to me many times in the blue water gulf and Texas bays when I was fishing spots. Point is to be polite and hunt your own fish. There are no secret sight casting spots in Galveston just difficult to find sight cast water.
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5FrPQ66Nn2Z


On the the water politeness is much much different then posting hotspotting videos.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Danny Moody said:


> I was taking most of that video of my buddy. I was the guy in the dark blue long sleeve. No video of my hook set.
> 
> That being say, it is amazing the things you see that need correction when someone videotapes you. Thanks for the heads up on the strike and lift.


It is definitely eye opening at times, that's for sure. I recall seeing some GoPro footage of myself and thinking "why in the hell am I false casting so much?!?!?!?!" I also noticed my rod lift too - the way some fish take the fly, specifically how hard they hit it, is a factor in that. I am bad about doing it with stripers, but they hit that fly like its a hate crime taking place. Tarpon on the other hand don't always hit it hard - they will simply suck the fly in. Raising that rod when this happens isn't necessarily a trout set if you are also pulling the line hand for a strip set, but what the tarpon does next is always unknown, so that rod in the air could be a liability.

Btw, thanks for being open to suggestion - some people may have got their panties in a bunch on that comment. I am always looking on how to improve my game as well.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Tidalguide2, I certainly understand your concern and do apologize if I have given your hot spots away. Would you like me to remove the link? Feel free to message me.

We really enjoyed our guides' overall love for the outdoors and his willingness to share his love for (what I assume is) your area with us and all the people that we stopped and chatted with while we were out. I was surprised at how many people were around on weekdays. Every flat had a line a waders on the outer edge and each marsh we fished always another boat or two within sight. They must read this forum.

Keep in mind the same community I used to disclose your hot spots you also used to sell your boat last September... 

...isn't the Internet awesome?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

What was the point in saying where the video was made? What did it add to it? It was a nice video, just don't get why it needs the location put in it.

Leave a little guess work to the Internet spot stalkers,especially when it's not the area you fish all the time, j

Glad you had a good time while in town.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Come on guys, he didn't say the name of the flat. Lots of people on this board say "Biscayne Bay" or "Big Pine" - Galveston is the town and bay, but it is still pretty large. Unless you've been there, you wouldn't have any clue where they were.

I posted a time lapse video of me running to one of my favorite spots. Unless you've done it, you'd have no idea where it was. Even then if you knew where it was, you probably wouldn't make the run - most don't because it's too far and too risky. That means better fishing for me...


----------



## Tidalguide2 (Aug 24, 2015)

Danny Moody said:


> Tidalguide2, I certainly understand your concern and do apologize if I have given your hot spots away. Would you like me to remove the link? Feel free to message me.
> 
> We really enjoyed our guides' overall love for the outdoors and his willingness to share his love for (what I assume is) your area with us and all the people that we stopped and chatted with while we were out. I was surprised at how many people were around on weekdays. Every flat had a line a waders on the outer edge and each marsh we fished always another boat or two within sight. They must read this forum.
> 
> ...


Ok your missing the point. Take as much video as you want, but what you post leave the area and make sure there are no landmarks. 

This is not an assault on any guides; this is me saying "I am glad you enjoyed our area, pull the link down, watch what you post in the future, and treat out home water like you would treat yours".

MS is great, but etiquette is always a must. I will be in FL fishing next week and trust me if I posted a video with landmarks and the name of the town, people would loose the framing minds.

Again, treat our area as you would treat yours. 

And to all the lurkers, reading this, DONT POST LOCATION INFO ON THE INTRAWEBS.

Coconut groves, I am not really worried about how small you think Galveston is or isn't.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Tidalguide2 said:


> Open water areas are cyclical, marshes are predictable. That specific area has been overrun by guides, or people who fished with a guide there and bought a skiff.


I will attempt to explain the various marsh cycles. Some years large marsh areas on the mainland and barrier islands will hold large numbers of reds for a few months at a time. Multiple shrimp, crab, and bait fish hatches will extend the time the reds stay in a marsh but big tide changes or rains can flush the food out for a long time. This does not happen in the same marshes at the same time every year. Most of these large marshes will always have a few reds in them, if your standard is five to ten shots a day. But the best days are thirty shots and fifteen to twenty reds landed. Of course you have to be able to see them. Those kinds of days don't usually hold up for more than a few tide changes. Marshes are actually more cyclical and peak in the fall weather but can be good in spring. Big open bays are simply calmer, clear water driven, with deep water close and can be incredible sight casting anytime of the year in any Texas bay or Louisiana outside. On those days the open water gets a first look. In other words when I leave a ramp to sight fish I have no idea where I will end up hunting that day. Of course I may pick the ramp based on the wind speed or direction. For some microskiffs, the weather will prevent the sight caster from safely or comfortably reaching areas. And that is why I routinely find reds in places where I have never caught one on a fly before, just like most of the videos I have posted to this forum.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Tidalguide2 said:


> Ok your missing the point. Take as much video as you want, but what you post leave the area and make sure there are no landmarks.
> 
> This is not an assault on any guides; this is me saying "I am glad you enjoyed our area, pull the link down, watch what you post in the future, and treat out home water like you would treat yours".
> 
> ...


Where do you get off telling someone to pull down their link and watch what they post in the future? Who are you the fishing spot internet police? 
Don't come on here, make 14 posts, and think you can scold someone like they're a little kid. I've been biting my tongue, but you're being a Richard.
Props to Danny for being the better man. I would have told you to shove it.
I feel bad for the captain over at 3b fly charters http://www.3bflycharters.com/ who I'm sure would have appreciated any business that came from people seeing that video. 

Here's a couple of videos of my local waters with plenty of landmarks:





I'm sure Ryan is better off with the business generated from videos like this than he is worried about people fishing "his" marsh.

And in this one at around 6:20 you'll see the dead give away landmark to a spot with some big bulls.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Pt448, that second video was incredible. I can't wait until this coming winter to head to Louisianna and catch some bull reds on poppers. Seriously, that gave me goosebumps. Awesome video. 

Everyone here seems really cool. It's always tough when you have this mix of enthusiasts. Some are full time guides, some retired business men guiding for fun, others just real serious fly fisherman. I am not a guide but I do run my own business so I will always be sympathetic to the guide entrepreneur. 

Tidalguide2 wrote me a private message and even gave me his phone number if i wanted to discuss it with him. He was a gentleman about it and I thought I should be also.

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Proverbs+29:23&version=ESV


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Danny Moody said:


> Pt448, that second video was incredible. I can't wait until this coming winter to head to Louisianna and catch some bull reds on poppers. Seriously, that gave me goosebumps. Awesome video.
> 
> Everyone here seems really cool. It's always tough when you have this mix of enthusiasts. Some are full time guides, some retired business men guiding for fun, others just real serious fly fisherman. I am not a guide but I do run my own business so I will always be sympathetic to the guide entrepreneur.
> 
> ...


You, sir, are a class act. One of the best things about this forum is the positive vibe. It should stay that way. I'm not a mod or admin and haven't even been around that long compared to some of these guys. I've just noticed a little bit of hassling and negativity in a few threads and don't want the vibe around here to change. No hard feelings towards tidal, but it probably could have all been handled in a courteous pm from the get go. Keep it light and tight lines to all.


----------



## Tidalguide2 (Aug 24, 2015)

pt448 said:


> Where do you get off telling someone to pull down their link and watch what they post in the future? Who are you the fishing spot internet police?
> Don't come on here, make 14 posts, and think you can scold someone like they're a little kid. I've been biting my tongue, but you're being a Richard.
> Props to Danny for being the better man. I would have told you to shove it.
> I feel bad for the captain over at 3b fly charters http://www.3bflycharters.com/ who I'm sure would have appreciated any business that came from people seeing that video.
> ...


Let's be real, all those videos have ruined your area. How many guides are there compared to 5 years ago? 

and your right, I am being a dick, I will own that. As he said, he has my number, if he wants to call to discuss he can. I am cordial with that guide and know many guides in the area. That video won't help their biz, it enables people to potlick their spots so they don't have to pay them. So in fact, I am looking out for their interests.

Fishing is an awesome thing and one that I share with my kids and friends; the internet how ever facilitates lazy fisherman who are un original, and hunt for guide spots. I will bet my skiff that someone saw that video and ran their skiff there because of it. 

As far as the 14 posts, I have been on Micriskiff since 2008, and had to switch screen names with the site upgrade. I have only 14 posts since because this site has devolved into a potlickers paradise. Case in point, look at posts with specific location attached. 

So in closing, With this, I am going back to reading this site every few months, and ask that you treat our home water like you would treat your own. Deuces...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tidalguide2 said:


> Let's be real, all those videos have ruined your area. How many guides are there compared to 5 years ago?
> 
> and your right, I am being a dick, I will own that. As he said, he has my number, if he wants to call to discuss he can. I am cordial with that guide and know many guides in the area. That video won't help their biz, it enables people to potlick their spots so they don't have to pay them. So in fact, I am looking out for their interests.
> 
> ...


I moved here from Florida. In the early eighties Florida was how Texas is now with regard to Traffic, now its ridiculous there. Human population in Coastal areas has sky rocketed, as has the number of boats. You think its nuts now just wait till the Texas population goes up another 5 o 10 million people. 

I do get your point. And respect it. Tight Lines.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Adding my 2 cents since I'm a Texan; it only takes a few Internet hints to ruin a good thing. Anyone who doubts that fact hasn't seen great areas ruined by tower boats, poling skiffs, & mud boats who have no respect for the fish, the spot, or other fisherman. We all love this skinny water game so we should all in turn respect a certain degree of privacy. I've never understood how showing a specific spot benefits anyone. Some mistakes are made out of stupidity & some by accident. No landmarks is great advice, and in my opinion they should be omitted from vids/pics. "DM" paid his guide rate, so in turn has the right to post any video he would like, free country and all. "Tidal" also has the right to express his disdain for said post, free country and all. Obviously both gentlemen respect the water & came to an understanding without all of our OPINIONS.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

I am being real. I don't consider any of the areas I fish to be ruined by videos posted on the internet. There are much bigger problems in our marsh than internet videos. I understand the point of TIdalguide and others. No one likes a holes being a holes at a spot they like to fish, but a secret spot is never going to stay a secret. All I did was call Tidalguide out for being a dick about it, which he admitted he was being. It's a free country and we all have a right to express our opinions and ideas here and elsewhere, but you don't have to be a butt about it. 

Something to think about though: Not everyone has a dad or someone who took them fishing as a kid. Not everyone has someone to teach them. How do they learn? I think it's great to be able to get information about just about anything you want to learn nowadays, including fishing, on the internet. I wouldn't know jack about any of this if it wasn't for the internet (and personal trial and error). 

I don't really think the problem is more people on the water, or people fishing "your" spot. It's people being dicks, on and off the water. I used to teach at an alternative school and all the kids I taught were there because they had gotten expelled from their regular school. A number of times I had all male students in some classes (high school age) and in those classes we only had 1 rule, don't be a dick, and it worked beautifully. I used essentially the same rule in all my classes, but worded differently when young ladies were present. It's not a bad philosophy by which to live. Humility, kindness, and patience are rare and admirable qualities these days.

Proverbs 29:23 - translation: don't be a dick


----------



## Tidalguide2 (Aug 24, 2015)

pt448 said:


> I am being real. I don't consider any of the areas I fish to be ruined by videos posted on the internet. There are much bigger problems in our marsh than internet videos. I understand the point of TIdalguide and others. No one likes a holes being a holes at a spot they like to fish, but a secret spot is never going to stay a secret. All I did was call Tidalguide out for being a dick about it, which he admitted he was being. It's a free country and we all have a right to express our opinions and ideas here and elsewhere, but you don't have to be a butt about it.
> 
> Something to think about though: Not everyone has a dad or someone who took them fishing as a kid. Not everyone has someone to teach them. How do they learn? I think it's great to be able to get information about just about anything you want to learn nowadays, including fishing, on the internet. I wouldn't know jack about any of this if it wasn't for the internet (and personal trial and error).
> 
> ...


Damnit I need to find a way to turn off thread notifications. First off, I haven't fished that spot in the video for over 2 years as its a "guide hotspot now". The point was not for that specific spot, it's the principle.

To your points on Dad's, I grew up with out one, and some how I still have been able to find some spots...paradox

I don't know the bible but I will quote fly fishing psalms 101:001 "don't f'n hotspot where a guide took you...especially in a video on the Internet" (I think that was written in the early 1900's, our forefathers of this sport had great foresight)

Now on to finding the unsubscribe button...


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Tidalguide2 said:


> Damnit I need to find a way to turn off thread notifications. First off, I haven't fished that spot in the video for over 2 years as its a "guide hotspot now". The point was not for that specific spot, it's the principle.
> 
> To your points on Dad's, I grew up with out one, and some how I still have been able to find some spots...paradox
> 
> ...


Click on your screen name top right, then click on "Alert Preferences". Hope that helps. (Sincerely trying to help. My like of this post is also sincere. I chuckled. Not trying to be a dick.)


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Tidalguide2 said:


> Damnit I need to find a way to turn off thread notifications. First off, I haven't fished that spot in the video for over 2 years as its a "guide hotspot now". The point was not for that specific spot, it's the principle.
> 
> To your points on Dad's, I grew up with out one, and some how I still have been able to find some spots...paradox
> 
> ...


Yikes.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Tidal guide call me if you want to fly fish somewhere without a lot of skiffs around sometime. Not business just fun.


----------



## Jsheaffer (May 28, 2016)

Danny Moody said:


> Post removed due to the exposure of confidential geographic information.


Ive lived in galveston most of my life. I see both sides to this thread. Having said that, i really wanted to see this video of my home water in action. Ive been fly fishing for only a few years now and i dont know that many people doing it outside of a couple of buds who are also relatively new to the sport. Yes i can see why people want to know spots. Having said that, exploring and learning, figuring things out is what makes this sport so amazing. If its all the same to you i just want to see someone catching reds on the fly in my home town. Hope you enjoyed your stay in texas and in galveston. Have a good one.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

man, I wanted too watch the video again.


----------



## Jsheaffer (May 28, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> I am still in Alaska. Tidal guide don't watch this video link. So we are fifty miles from the dock with no other vessel on the horizon when a vessel pulls up with in forty yards of the "spot" . I asked the captain if this happens often up here and he says not so much but when it does he usually just ask the other vessel captain if they want a sandwich. This happened to me many times in the blue water gulf and Texas bays when I was fishing spots. Point is to be polite and hunt your own fish. There are no secret sight casting spots in Galveston just difficult to find sight cast water.
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5FrPQ66Nn2Z


Totally agree


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Wished I had been able to see the video. I got a kick out this thread. The Galveston Bay system is 45 minutes south of the 4th largest metropolitan city in the country. With number of kayaker's, waders and boaters in the area there are hardly any "secret" area's anymore. I would say it's probably one of, if not the best, video or photographed bay system in the entire country. I'm always surprised when someone gets bent out of shape because they believe "their" honey hole has been violated. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I could not resist View media item 1050


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Tidal guide call me if you want to fly fish somewhere without a lot of skiffs around sometime. Not business just fun.


Careful, I don't know if I'd want that guy on my boat. He'd probably punch me if I looked at his sandwich for lunch for too long.

So all the fishing films out there should never state the location? Or you could be all sneaky like Location X, but that secret didn't stay so secret, now did it? I won't post specific spot names, and the poster did not either, but stating a city or bay name is a general area. Get over it. Oh, and I fish out of Corpus Christi a lot, but odds are you'll never see me.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Careful, I don't know if I'd want that guy on my boat. He'd probably punch me if I looked at his sandwich for lunch for too long.
> 
> So all the fishing films out there should never state the location? Or you could be all sneaky like Location X, but that secret didn't stay so secret, now did it? I won't post specific spot names, and the poster did not either, but stating a city or bay name is a general area. Get over it. Oh, and I fish out of Corpus Christi a lot, but odds are you'll never see me.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey Groves just trying to have some empathy for guys without a father in their lives. No I don't think Groves is invisible pt448 but that is funny. You know most of us fly fishers are contrarians anyway, look at the crazy sport we chose to pursue. Being argumentative about what works best for each of us and then defending our beliefs when we have success with them drives us all to lopsided thinking. My point is the people on this site especially the flyfishing crowd have a lot in common and would get along well outside of the virtual world. As an example so far I have met five people from this blog and they are cool, good people. I hope to meet a few more in the future, especially some of the Floridians. I am sure some people on this site think that I am prospecting for business by posting videos but that is not why I post. Just like some of the above topic posts, I am simply sharing my views, some of which I think are fun to watch and maybe learn from for the new to fly fishing members. I started guiding for several different reasons the first being developing new fly fishing friends, (can't have too many, who likes fishing solo?)and watching the sheer joy of people sighting, casting, and feeding fish it what is usually a scenic coastal environment. But most of all I like being on the water. I am at home and relaxed in the coastal environment. I recharge and reset with the experience. My business goal is maybe twenty good clients. No burn out.

Steve


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@pt448 - I actually do launch before sun up, so I am not completely invisible, but close to it! @sjrobin - I hear ya and understand, but there is no denying some people overreact and take stuff a little too seriously.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I know the area they were in very well and no-one showed it to me. On the same token, I did see those guys out on the day that was filmed too. I enjoyed the video. There really are no secret spots around here.


----------

